# Drift R wheels



## gagliano7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone looking for ROH Drift R wheels there is group purchase on www.ls1gto.com.


----------



## Deans 35th (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in! 

Dean


----------



## gagliano7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Good deal i hope this goes through!!!


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Does anyone have good pics of a phantom black w/staggered silver Drift-R set-up? Pics of cars w/18s and also w/19s would be great, I'd like to compare the effect. If you have same in black post 'em, who knows, it might change my mind about the color . . .

Thanks all.


----------



## gagliano7 (Mar 14, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Does anyone have good pics of a phantom black w/staggered silver Drift-R set-up? Pics of cars w/18s and also w/19s would be great, I'd like to compare the effect. If you have same in black post 'em, who knows, it might change my mind about the color . . .
> 
> Thanks all.


Go over to www.ls1gto.com and you will find the pictures you are looking for.
I have seen the black 18's staggered in person and they look better in person than they do in pictures.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

I have stock 17s on now, and am wondering about the advantages/drawbacks of 18s vs. 19s. I'm also wondering about the quality of these wheels. 

Q#1:
There's a sizeable increase in inertia w/19s, so it should slow the car down in accel, and lengthen the braking distances too, but is it noticeable? 

Q#2:
Does anyone know the weight for these wheels in 18x8, 18x9, 19x8, and 19x9?

Q#3:
18s shouldn't bring a noticeable performance detriment, but do the 19s look that much better on the car than 18s of otherwise same wheel style?

Q#4:
Does anyone have a Goat w/Drift-R's in either black or silver in the Detroit, Mich. area? Just want to get a look at the set-up in person.

Q#5:
I understand that the black ones don't have clear coat on the lip (but sliver ones are fully clear-coated). Does this mean that they're going to be a bear on upkeep (my car does stay garaged in the winter)?

Thx.


----------



## gagliano7 (Mar 14, 2007)

The gp is up to 38 sets we need 50 for this to go through.The gp ends the end of this month.

www.gravanatuning.com for the gp on these wheels


----------

